# Is he ok



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I just got a male mouse about 5 hours ago and he is very skittish and just sitting in his cage awake.Is he ok -should i worry


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

wyliegirl said:


> I just got a male mouse about 5 hours ago and he is very skittish and just sitting in his cage awake.Is he ok -should i worry


Most mice that you get from pet shops aren't handled often if at all so they generally aren't tame. Give him a few days to settle down and get use to his new home. Keep an eye on him, look for things like... runny poo, odd breathing, "chirping" or chuffing, ruffled or dirty fur or dull eyes.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

give him a chance to settle into his new home


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

just leave him alone for a day to settle down, plenty of bedding (nesting material) and toys will help.


----------

